# Any Bathory fans here?



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I currently have BloodFire Death and Nordland I and need to check out the other stuff. I'm a huge fan of the later Nordland era material, Quorthon's vocal melodies are so epic and amazing I can't even describe it. Some really sick music. I really dig some of the riffs in BloodFire Death also


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes. Everything they did was great. \m/


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this the night of the racist bands, bathory did some tour with a white power band and also released 2 albums on the distro/label.


----------



## stuz719 (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Is this the night of the racist bands, bathory did some tour with a white power band and also released 2 albums on the distro/label.



I wasn't aware Bathory _ever_ played live?

Queen played Sun City during apartheid, does that make them racist?

The first three albums are mega.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Is this the night of the racist bands, bathory did some tour with a white power band and also released 2 albums on the distro/label.


bathory never was any kind of aryan nation band. Where the hell are you coming up with this?

And bathory didnt own Black Mark (the label). It was a relvative of Qourthon (His dad, i think?)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> bathory never was any kind of aryan nation band. Where the hell are you coming up with this?
> 
> And bathory didnt own Black Mark (the label). It was a relvative of Qourthon (His dad, i think?)



They released via midgård records, who also released ultima thule and Hel.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the stuff upto _Blood Fire Death_ but beyond that, definitely not my thing. Oh well.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome band  I love this music


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> They released via midgård records, who also released ultima thule and Hel.



so it was a distro deal? Who cares?

All their albums except one were released on black mark records, the one that wasn't was released on Noise!. Compilations i dont know (nor care) about.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> so it was a distro deal? Who cares?
> 
> All their albums except one were released on black mark records, the one that wasn't was released on Noise!. Compilations i dont know (nor care) about.



Okay, it's hard to make an american understand but when swedish people talk about nationality, vikings and such, it is 99% of the time code from the neo-nazi movement. Now you can listen to this all you want, but it really is music with concealed racism.


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 6, 2008)

Racism aside, Bathory are excellent.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

There was one cd I didn't care for by them. It was an early, early recording, like '86 or '87. It was very boring. Some of their stuff is real good though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Okay, it's hard to make an american understand but when swedish people talk about nationality, vikings and such, it is 99% of the time code from the neo-nazi movement. Now you can listen to this all you want, but it really is music with concealed racism.



I realize that. most of the people into viking stuff in america are rednecks who take pictures of themselves with shotguns and hate black people, too. HOWEVER, that doesnt make bathory a part of that. You're playing "6 degrees of racism" here. "well he knew a guy who had a friend who was known to hang out with a racist. He's racist!" 

Find something in either bathory's lyrics or an interview to prove it and i'll shut up.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Shawn said:


> There was one cd I didn't care for by them. It was an early, early recording, like '86 or '87. It was very boring. Some of their stuff is real good though.



Octagon sucked : (


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I realize that. most of the people into viking stuff in america are rednecks who take pictures of themselves with shotguns and hate black people, too. HOWEVER, that doesnt make bathory a part of that. You're playing "6 degrees of racism" here. "well he knew a guy who had a friend who was known to hang out with a racist. He's racist!"
> 
> Find something in either bathory's lyrics or an interview to prove it and i'll shut up.



If you where familiar with the national movement in sweden you would recognize the lyrics from nordland as being neo-nazi code typical bullshit. 

These are exactly the kin dof thing that the antional movment are brainwashing there kids with: 

"Brother mine, in battle beaten, not slain
Hall up high awaits you, come eternal life
Stricken down, o brother, this was your day
Rest you now, we will meet again"

"Vinland : crossing the endless raging ocean
Vinland : follow the stars and the sign of the raven
Vinland : watch the horizon for the strip of the western land
Vinland : plough through the waves white wolfs at a raging sea"

The white wolfs can be a synonym of vikings but it's also a named used by a neo-nazi group in sweden. 
There is nothing wrong with being american and enjoying vikings and norse mythology but here in sweden you don't go around saying stuff like that out loud if you don't have a hidden agenda.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 6, 2008)

Sacrifice 

Unfortunately there are a lot of good bands that flirted with that whole thing. Look at some pictures of Ihsan.... and Hellhammer talking about how people should have burned mosques instead of churches....

And then there are Graveland and Nokturnal Mortum- neither of who I knew were racist when I first heard them... I just thought they were good.

And I'm half-jewish and slavic.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> If you where familiar with the national movement in sweden you would recognize the lyrics from nordland as being neo-nazi code typical bullshit.
> 
> These are exactly the kin dof thing that the antional movment are brainwashing there kids with:
> 
> ...



Be realistic...

If you're going to take lyrics like that as pushing a neo-Nazi agenda then you may as well add most of Manowar's back catalogue to the list... 'White Wolf' might be a neo-Nazi organisation in Sweden, but it's also a manufacturer of role-playing games in the states...are all the people who play their games unknowingly supporting a far-right agenda?:-/

Sorry if that seems a but aggressive, but I'm speaking as someone who's loved Norse mythology from childhood and has never had any truck with Nazi ideology.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> If you where familiar with the national movement in sweden you would recognize the lyrics from nordland as being neo-nazi code typical bullshit.
> 
> These are exactly the kin dof thing that the antional movment are brainwashing there kids with:
> 
> ...





Well, quorthon has stated in interviews that he just sings about that kind of stuff for what it is. they asked in an interview about racism. He said it was superficial, then he went on to say that he was sick of superficial bullshit. He said he wanted to use sunwheel on an album cause they've been around for thousands of years. Then he complaint that because shit thats happened in the last century, people assume he's racist. He also said that he just wanted to write about that kind of stuff and found out after the fact that skinheads were using it for white power shit.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Octagon sucked : (



 I believe that is the one. The drums sound like shite too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Shawn said:


> I believe that is the one. The drums sound like shite too.



Most likely was Octagon. Thats their only flaw, really. The first 3 were really awesome. They were all about Satan. Then he did a couple of viking ones in 88-90. Then he decided he wanted to do thrash, released octagon, realized it sucked, and then went back to making kick ass metal about Vikings.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 6, 2008)

Vikings? Racist??


Viking shit rules, I haz a heritage  But, I'm not racist, I love B.D.W.

Black History Month « We have such sights to show you&#8230; see?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 6, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Be realistic...
> 
> If you're going to take lyrics like that as pushing a neo-Nazi agenda then you may as well add most of Manowar's back catalogue to the list... 'White Wolf' might be a neo-Nazi organisation in Sweden, but it's also a manufacturer of role-playing games in the states...are all the people who play their games unknowingly supporting a far-right agenda?:-/
> 
> Sorry if that seems a but aggressive, but I'm speaking as someone who's loved Norse mythology from childhood and has never had any truck with Nazi ideology.



As I said it is a cultural thing, the average swed will not touch that stuff with a stick. I wish I could send you some links for further reading but everything I know off is in swedish. 
It is really hard to explain, but this isn't a person opinion, in sweden it is states as a fact that the only person using norse mythology are the national movement, And I hate that as much as everyone else. In sweden you don't sing the national anthem or raise the swedish flag without steering up trouble.



Metal Ken said:


> He also said that he just wanted to write about that kind of stuff and found out after the fact that skinheads were using it for white power shit.



I say that you have to be pretty fucked up in the head to keep doing it then, If a bunch of racists came to my gigs I would try to figure out what the hell I was doing wrong. If they where attracted to my lyrics about mythology I would probably stop writing them or writing about something else, like japanese mythology or jewish kaballa or something else that was along the same line but would keep the white-power people away. 
I use a medieval goat as my logo but if it attracted the wrong people I would switch it, not blame them for interpreting it wrong. 

And this is a mentality that most sweds have, we have changed a lot of our culture and our symbolism to try and wash away the sins we made in WW2. 
I'm so fucking tired of all these cowards in the viking metal movement that can't even come out and support there agenda, but they don't have a problem with 25 neo-nazist standing in the audience hailing during the concert. 
This might be a black-and-white way of seeing the world, but when it comes with nazism in sweden there isn't to many gray zones, your either with it or against it, there is no middle ground.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I say that you have to be pretty fucked up in the head to keep doing it then, If a bunch of racists came to my gigs I would try to figure out what the hell I was doing wrong. If they where attracted to my lyrics about mythology I would probably stop writing them or writing about something else, like japanese mythology or jewish kaballa or something else that was along the same line but would keep the white-power people away.
> I use a medieval goat as my logo but if it attracted the wrong people I would switch it, not blame them for interpreting it wrong.



Why should you alter your artistic vision for a bunch of douchebags?
Moreover, how can you control who comes to your concert? (BTW, bathory RARELY did concerts and almost never toured, considering its a studio band only, essentially).


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Why should you alter your artistic vision for a bunch of douchebags?



Thats the way sweds work. 
I don't want them around me, then I change myself instead of trying to change them. sweds change, americans invade, it's just the way the world moves.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 6, 2008)

I see...the Swedes have the same "guilt" that the Germans do...understood....


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Thats the way sweds work.
> I don't want them around me, then I change myself instead of trying to change them. sweds change, americans invade, it's just the way the world moves.



I like that passive/aggressive slip in there ;p 

Why dont you just tell them to fuck off then? I still think its kinda pointless to change yourself based on the opinions of people you dont even like, but hey, whatever, your perogative. I'm gonna crank some Blood Fire Death and call it a thread.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Feb 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I like that passive/aggressive slip in there ;p
> 
> Why dont you just tell them to fuck off then? I still think its kinda pointless to change yourself based on the opinions of people you dont even like, but hey, whatever, your perogative. I'm gonna crank some Blood Fire Death and call it a thread.



I've never heard of anybody being able to change somebody else. How is your war in the middle east going, have you changed their wicked ways yet


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just enjoy the bunny god damnit!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I've never heard of anybody being able to change somebody else.



Thats why i dont try to ;p 


Desecrated said:


> How is your war in the middle east going, have you changed their wicked ways yet


the best president ever is showing them the love of jesus


----------



## Xaios (Feb 7, 2008)

Just because I have pride in my Canadian heritage most certainly does not mean I'm racist against other cultures. If someone tried to take the maple leaf or the beaver and turn it into some kind of racist tool, I would be like "YOU GIVE ME BACK MY FUCKING BEAVER, YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!" and reclaim the pride of the beaver within my national heritage. Damn right.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like beavers


----------



## Xaios (Feb 7, 2008)

You especially like elven beavers?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 7, 2008)

Xaios said:


> You especially like elven beavers?



Oh yes.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 7, 2008)

I think there's something we can all take from this discussion: hail the beaver


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 7, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I think there's something we can all take from this discussion: hail the beaver








:sweetelvenbeaver:


----------



## stuz719 (Feb 7, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I think there's something we can all take from this discussion: hail the beaver


 

I deem beavers to be true.


----------

